# Fondriest Fans



## Chip & Seal (Sep 9, 2004)

The new '05 framesets are up on his website:

http://www.fondriestbici.com/pubblicazione/tutto.htm


----------



## ferrarista (Sep 11, 2004)

yeah they updated the site yesterday. very nice frames indeed. I'm getting one , but not sure yet which one. i'm thinking domino plus, carb level, or maybe a luxter-magister if i can fork out the extra cash.

The designs are amazing. I can't believe some people don't like them. i guess they like boring bikes


----------



## Chip & Seal (Sep 9, 2004)

If I had the means, I would jump on the silver CF. Absolutely beautiful! Oh well, maybe they will have an '05 closeout at the end of next year.


----------



## Kiwi Rider (Sep 27, 2002)

Chip & Seal said:


> The new '05 framesets are up on his website:
> 
> http://www.fondriestbici.com/pubblicazione/tutto.htm


 Am I missing something because when I go to that site, click on frames and I get all the '04 models.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Where are the prices?*

Where are the prices?


----------



## ferrarista (Sep 11, 2004)

Kiwi Rider said:


> Am I missing something because when I go to that site, click on frames and I get all the '04 models.


no you should get the 05 models.


----------



## ferrarista (Sep 11, 2004)

The Master Cylinder said:


> Where are the prices?


you can see a sample of prices for the new frames here:

http://cobblestonebikes.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=79


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*2005 Fondriest's...Wide Screen*

Thanx for the link. Here's one for you.

]http://photoalbum.powershot.de/bild.php?bild=766eb4d6ffe880a3448f198660516447.jpg&bild_zeige_pfad=65/0/ http://photoalbum.powershot.de/bild.php?bild=766eb4d6ffe880a3448f198660516447.jpg&bild_zeige_pfad=65/0/[/IMG]


----------



## Kiwi Rider (Sep 27, 2002)

Yea, finally, after deciding to refresh the page about 5 times I got the '05 and I think the SAT job on the Lex and is my pic, but if only they put the 'Money' SAT job onto the TF1!


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

ferrarista said:


> you can see a sample of prices for the new frames here:
> 
> http://cobblestonebikes.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=79


...I sure hope no one pre-ordered the Clarus from Cobblestone for $3699. It goes for 1699 Euros in Europe and is priced between the Domino and Magister.


----------

